# Fantasy Army Composition Score - for fun



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi all,

This is something that is doing the rounds at the moment. It is a composition scoring system from the Indy GT, so obviously for the vast majority of us it is just something that is for fun. I found it quite interesting plugging my armies in to it to see what composition score I would receive. If you want to see the full rules pack go here.



> *Composition*
> 
> There will be no player judged composition scoring for this tournament. Instead we have chosen to try something a little different. We are dividing the field into three categories: Hard, Medium, and Soft. Our intention is to have all players from the same category play each other for at least the first two rounds.
> 
> ...


My current O&G list came out as a 9 and my last Wood Elf list was a surprising 14. Bearing in mind most of my lists are more fun than flat out I had expected slightly lower scores.

Anyway, this is just for your amusement, so feel free to plug your list through it and see what it comes out as!


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

well I get a point for 2 units of outriders
A point for my 3 units of archers and 1 handgunners.
A point for having 4 characters
A point for having 3 units of archers that skirmish
A point for having 3 warrior priests
A point for 2 units above strenght 6 (artillery)
And a point for more than 1 magic standard.
A point for 3 hvy cav units 1+ save

So for my Empire army with the cavalry I added to make the 2250 points mark gives me a score of 8 which is surprising although if I change the 3 archer units for handgunners it drops to a 7. and would drop another 2 points by swapping 2 units of knights and an outriders unit for a stank.
The thing that is surprising is that my fluffy stirland army comes out at less points than a dual stank popemobile list.
My ogre gunline comes out at a massive 15 but is no where near as powerful as many of the armies you'd face in a tourny or even my Empire army.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

My empire army comes out at 5.


----------



## Stuntiesrule (Mar 22, 2009)

my VC come to 10, my dwarfs 8, and my dark elves suprisingly in my opinion 12


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

*Lizard Comp-2500*

1. More than 3 characters (Characters which cost two slots count as 2 characters.).
2x Saurus Scarvet, 1x Saurus Oldblood, 1 skink Shaman

2. More than 3 fear causing units/characters.

2x saurus on cold one, 1x kroxigor, 1x cold one knights

3. More than 2 skirmishing units.

Skinks 

4. More than 2 units with the poison special rule.

More skinks.

5. More than 1 unbreakable, daemonic, or vampire counts character/unit.

Swarms


----------



## Grik (Jul 28, 2008)

My Lizards come out to 4 or 7 depending on which list I use. Very interesting.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

9. More than 3 characters (Characters which cost two slots count as 2 characters.

Well, brets have to take a BSB anyway, so It's hard to stay under this.

11. More than 3 heavy cavalry units. 
18. More than 2 units/characters with S6+...
24. More than 2 units/characters with a 16 inch charge or better.

It's a fair cop, knights are pretty good...

23. More than 3 units/characters with a ward save.

Would the blessing of the lady count do you think? I mean, its an optional thing...maybe only characters/units that always have the blessing (like Grail knights?)

27. More than 1 magical standard.

I like my shiny stuff. I'm actually surprised that there isn't one a point given for having more than a certain limit of other magical items, because some people love to tool up their characters.

30. No ranked infantry units of at least 20 models.

I hate big infantry blocks... Could easily make an archers unit up to 15 though, but twenty is too many.

So probably minimum 6 (7 if you count blessing as ward save) up to maybe 10 depending on my setup. 

Probably they need to work on their formulas a bit to make it fully even, but they've done a pretty good job with the list here, it's a pretty good Idea I think, separate out the tooled up armies from the balanced armies, at least for the first couple of rounds. Makes for games more about generalship than about who tooled up their army the most. Of course, because people know about it before hand, some people may try to game the system to keep their points low, to get into a softer division, while still keeping a power list... but hell, at least it's trying.


----------



## Gharof von Carstein (May 19, 2008)

my vamps army posted in my battle reports thread for 2k comes down to 14 points. if this army is 2250 id be having more points... this list is heavily biased towards vampires seeing as vampire counts characters count double in the list as they are noted twice... how unfair...


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

my 2250 dwarfs come out as 7 depending on how i rune my characters.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

Gharof von Carstein said:


> my vamps army posted in my battle reports thread for 2k comes down to 14 points. if this army is 2250 id be having more points... this list is heavily biased towards vampires seeing as vampire counts characters count double in the list as they are noted twice... how unfair...



Oh it's not just biased to VC, my Daemons are pretty much over the top with this. Gotta have a terror causing character, everything causes fear etc. bah! that's all I can say to that!


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Heh, I got 12 for a 1500 point DoC list I am playing with, but it is a brutal list so it isn't all that surprising. Having said that I reckon it would be possible to bring a DoC list at 2k that would do ok and be 7 or less points, I may even have a go at making one if I get bored later.


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

Ya the dameon list I run is up there in points but it is a soft list, its just fun getting a point because your stuff is daemonic, and you only get ward saves, and apparently not liking large units is also a few points.

Who ever wrote this list just hates DoC and VC.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

Not just DOC and VC but Ogres (WTF) and woodelf spirit host armies suffer on compilation score with this list although horde armies seem to come out with fairly low scores. 
The thing that seems a bit off to me is that my 3 units of Empire archers although not powerful in anyway would cost 2 points but 3 units of handgunners with longrifles are more effective in almost every way only come out as 1 point.
I think this comp score seems very biased against any MSU build especially even though not all MSU armies are necessarilly overpowered.


----------



## whirlwindofdecay (Mar 13, 2009)

Let's see for my favorite 2250 lizardman army i think i got a 19.
I qualify for 1,2(4),3,7(2),8,9,10,12,13,14,17,19,23,28,30
Kroak, Tetto'Ekko, 2 Priests + EotG, 16 Temple Guard + FC + SoC, 2 Units of 10 Skink Skirmishers, 10 Skinks.

Hmm, I'm the only one on here in the mean category so far.


----------



## Vorag of Strigos (Feb 25, 2009)

My VC come at a 8, I would be an 11 If I had a corpse cart, 1 more units of black knights and a zombie dragon


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

This system could work quite decent. I'm generally not a fan of "static sheets" for judging an army tho, and the WPS system(whilst on it) is a real fail. Its not hard, if you play WHFB regularly, to simply judge an army "fair" or "hard" just by looking at it more then 10 seconds. That will not be subject to comp-optimization either. 

Neilbattle clearly pointed out the general flaws with systems like this, there are always things that are forgotten or similarly slip unnoticed trough.
Static sheets generally tend to favour the armies that have everything available in their armybooks like HE/DE/Empire, and clearly disfavour odder armies that for mixed reasons lack things in their books:nono:

Oh and btw any sheet that disfavours OK is a fail by default:russianroulette:


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Whilst it is true that it does penalise MSU, DoC and VC more than other armies I believe the tournament organisers said in the rulespack link I gave that they specifically wanted to hurt MSU and mass fear causers to make the tournament 'more friendly'. I can't say that I agree with it as such, but I am sure that it is possible to take an effective 2k DoC list and still score 7 or less, so perhaps it is for VC and OK too?


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

I easily generated an OK list that scored a *2*

3+ Fear Causing units; and
No unit of 15+ ranked infantry with full command. This is removed if the 49 Gnoblars and Groinbiter is accepted as full command, as this is all they get. 

Tyrant, Bruiser BSB, Butcher, 10x bulls w/Full command, 49x gnoblars w/full command, 5xIronguts w/full command, gnoblar scraplauncher and 3xYeti.


----------



## Vaul (Dec 29, 2008)

This list is a bit weird for Tomb Kings. None of the characters generate power dice, so you have to be fair and pretend that liches, kings and princes do as well. And is the casket of a souls a 'bound item'? No, but the spirit of this particular list would encourage you to put it down as one. Also, a unit of 3 chariots is a core unit if the army is led by a tomb kings, and they have bows... so they would count as a core ranged unit!! I didn't bother to work out my TK score as it would be too inaccurate.


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

squeek said:


> Whilst it is true that it does penalise MSU, DoC and VC more than other armies I believe the tournament organisers said in the rulespack link I gave that they specifically wanted to hurt MSU and mass fear causers to make the tournament 'more friendly'. I can't say that I agree with it as such, but I am sure that it is possible to take an effective 2k DoC list and still score 7 or less, so perhaps it is for VC and OK too?


You can make a list that is 7 or less for anything, but would you ever have a chance in hell to win or even draw? No. 

The only lists you could make for DoC under 7 points would ruin the fun of the game. (At least for me) you would be forced to run 20 strong blocks with no magic and nothing but a herald, at 2K points running nothing but 20 strong blocks of Bloodletters and skull totem for extra charge is a completely 100% broken list, but guess what, its under 7 points. hell I can even throw in 4 heralds to give them all hatred and a BSB to make them all stubborn to stop popping and still be under 7.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

My Chaos Warrior 2000 Army - 5. Easy Army.


> 1. More than 7 casting dice. Bound items and power stones count as 1 die each, as do the additional dice allowed to 2nd generation slaan or any other caster which generates additional dice.
> Nope​2. +1 point for each power die over 10.
> Nope​3. More than 2 dispel scrolls, or any item which functions as a dispel scroll and/or more than 6 dispel dice.
> Nope​4. More than 2 of the same special unit, regardless of how many you may purchase per slot.
> ...


So that's 5. Lol. It's been hard to beat. Just too much, too quick, and too hard.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

JokerGod said:


> You can make a list that is 7 or less for anything, but would you ever have a chance in hell to win or even draw? No.
> 
> The only lists you could make for DoC under 7 points would ruin the fun of the game. (At least for me) you would be forced to run 20 strong blocks with no magic and nothing but a herald, at 2K points running nothing but 20 strong blocks of Bloodletters and skull totem for extra charge is a completely 100% broken list, but guess what, its under 7 points. hell I can even throw in 4 heralds to give them all hatred and a BSB to make them all stubborn to stop popping and still be under 7.


If that is your opinion then that is dandy, you can go with an all out cheese list to this particular tournament if you like, but you wont get any composition bonus points so you had better get a massacre every game.

In actual fact I think it would be easy enough to make a semi-competitive DoC list that scores 7 or less on this list. If you don't like the idea of it take one that scores 10 and get less bonus points.

This comes out at 7 by my scoring for 2250 points (a list a mate uses sometimes):


HoN
-palanquin
-slime trail
-noxious vapours
-banner of unholy victory

HoK
-juggernaut
-armour of khorne
-soul hunger

HoT
-winged horror
-spell breaker

20x plaguebearers
-FC
20x pink horrors 
12x daemonettes

6x flesh hounds
6x flesh hounds
3x nurglings


3x bloodcrushers
-standard
6x flamers

Nothing particularly weak about that, it might lose to brutal power armies but they would haemorrhage composition points so who cares. Like I said though if you don't like it, go for a mid range army and drop a few points for it, or if you don't like the system don't go to the tournament.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Hey, my normal DOC army came to 9. Drops to 6 when the Keeper of Secrets and the Changeling are removed. 


Demon Prince of Slaanesh, Demonic Robes, Temptator
Herald of Slaanesh, Standard of Chaos Glory, Daemonic robes.
Herald of Tzeentch, Master of Sorcery

26 pink horrors, full command
20 pink horrors, full command
20 Daemonettes, full command
5 flamers
6 Chaos Furies


----------



## Killer (Apr 7, 2009)

Well, I'm quite pscyked! My WoC got a 4!

1 for having 8 PowerDie; 1 for Having a Terror causing creature; 1 for having 4 fear causing units; and 1 for having 4 magical standards!

My blood-craving, daemon-worshipping, maniacal killers, are actually quite friendly!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Anyone remember the Marauder Spam Factory I had? It came out with - wait for it...

0.

A big fat nothing. And as yet, I've yet to find anyone who could field an army that could shift 250 Immune to Panic Fear and Terror Marauders.


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

squeek said:


> If that is your opinion then that is dandy, you can go with an all out cheese list to this particular tournament if you like, but you wont get any composition bonus points so you had better get a massacre every game.
> 
> In actual fact I think it would be easy enough to make a semi-competitive DoC list that scores 7 or less on this list. If you don't like the idea of it take one that scores 10 and get less bonus points.
> 
> Nothing particularly weak about that, it might lose to brutal power armies but they would haemorrhage composition points so who cares. Like I said though if you don't like it, go for a mid range army and drop a few points for it, or if you don't like the system don't go to the tournament.


I should clerafy, I started the post saying you would be unlikely to win with a soft list, but half way I went back to change it because I figured out a DoC list that could crush most of the armys you could throw at it and still be in the "soft" category. 

I don't plan on playing in a tournament that uses the standard rating as shown here, it is flawed as there are many broken lists you could use that would score very low.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

1. More than 7 casting dice. Bound items and power stones count as 1 die each, as do the additional dice allowed to 2nd generation slaan or any other caster which generates additional dice.

- 2 level 2 Dragon Mages count as 8-10 dice because of Reckless.

2. +1 point for each power die over 10.

- One of those Mages has a Silver Wand. This one's iffy, but if I cast all 5 spells, I'm looking at 11 dice after the Reckless added in.

4. More than 2 of the same special unit, regardless of how many you may purchase per slot.

- I use 4 units of Dragon Princes.

5. More than 1 of the same rare unit, regardless of how many you may purchase per slot.

- 4 Giant Eagles (Drakes)

9. More than 3 characters (Characters which cost two slots count as 2 characters.).

- 2 Dragon Mages = 4 Heroes.

10. More than 2 of any unit/character on a 50mm wide base (includes chariot bases).

- Are we still working with the 'if they count as 2...' from above? If so, once more, 2 Dragon mages.

11. More than 3 heavy cavalry units. (Heavy Cav means any cavalry unit with a 2+or better armor save, and includes flying cavalry.)

- See those Dragon Princes above.

12. Terror causer.

- Dragons!

14. More than 3 fear causing units/characters.

- See #10 and #12. Since Dragons cause at least fear, and 2 dragons w/ mages count as 4 heroes... do I have more than 3 fear causing units?

20. No standards other than a battle standard.

- Only Standard Bearers.

24. More than 2 units/characters with a 16 inch charge or better.

- I have 6 fliers in the army. However, none are flying calvary.

28. More than 1 large target.

- Hello!? Dragons!

29. No ranked infantry units of at least 15 models and full command. Beast herds count as ranked infantry for Beasts of Chaos. Ogre Kingdoms: any ogre unit of at least 3 models counts as ranked infantry.

- 2 blocks of 10 Archers.

30. No ranked infantry units of at least 20 models 

- 2 blocks of 10 Archers.


So let's see... I have AT LEAST a score of 10. However, I'm a little iffy on what qualifies for some of the other ones, but I think I can end up closer to 14. Wow.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

I'd class all those dragons and knights to be quite legitimately hard. HARD! So, a high score is natural for that.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

I fixed a few of my scores based on some rules I looked up last night. Still a guaranteed 10, with like 14-15 based on some rules interpretation.


----------

